# Patillaje Conmutador Guitarra 5 posiciones



## kjn (Ene 31, 2008)

Tengo una stratocaster cuyo circuito corresponde con este:







quiero cambiarle el conmutador que tiene por otro nuevo porque esta estropeado, el nuevo es como este:






No se que conectar a cada patilla ¿Alguién me puede alludar?


Gracias.


----------



## kjn (Ene 31, 2008)

Ya lo descubri, lo dejo aquí por si alguien tiene la misma duda:






con más detalle y para otros modelos de conmutadores y guitarras:

http://www.artecsound.com/wiring/wiring_book01.pdf


----------

